# Christmas in July 2015 Lotto



## QldKev (16/6/15)

Christmas in July 2015 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last couple
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81486-christmas-in-late-july-2014-lotto/

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 28-JUN-2015 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 29-JUN-2015 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 29-JUN). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com....x.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
.
.
80


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/6/15)

Christmas in July 2015 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last couple
http://aussiehomebre...uly-2014-lotto/

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 28-JUN-2015 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 29-JUN-2015 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 29-JUN). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com....x.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13.
14.
15.
.
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
80


----------



## Topher (16/6/15)

1.Topher
2.Topher
3.Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13.
14.
15.
.
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
80


----------



## paulyman (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.
.
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
56. Paulyman
.
80 

Edited, as Topher and me must have posted around the same time.


----------



## robv (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
56. Paulyman
.
80


----------



## robv (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
56. Paulyman
.
80


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80


----------



## paulyman (16/6/15)

Actually, you only live once, I'm in for 3.

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80


----------



## Grott (16/6/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## paulyman (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80


----------



## michaeld16 (16/6/15)

paulyman said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## bullsneck (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.michaeld16
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80


----------



## michaeld16 (16/6/15)

Bugger it double my chancesy6



booker_h said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## michaeld16 (16/6/15)

Bugger it double my chances



booker_h said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## luggy (16/6/15)

I'm on my phone can someone please chuck me down for six


----------



## paulyman (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7.michaeld16
8.michaeld16
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80


----------



## indica86 (16/6/15)

Bugger, I'll sit this one out as I am seriously low n beer,'Good luck!


----------



## Grott (16/6/15)

indica86 said:


> Bugger, I'll sit this one out as I am seriously low n beer,'Good luck!


Don't worry, when I win (ho ho) I'll wait for it.
Cheers


----------



## barls (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7.michaeld16
8.michaeld16
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80. barls


----------



## Wee Jimmy (16/6/15)

1. Topher

2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7.michaeld16
8.michaeld16
9.
10.
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14.
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80. barls


----------



## Grainer (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7.michaeld16
8.michaeld16
9.
10.Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12.Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14.Grainer
15.Robv
.
23. Grott
29. Paulyman
.
32 Robv
34. DJ_L3THAL
.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
.
80. barls


----------



## VP Brewing (16/6/15)

Grainer said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## luggy (16/6/15)

Cheers paulyman


----------



## keifer33 (16/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17.
18
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## jyo (16/6/15)

I better actually brew something!

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17.
18
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## Beersuit (17/6/15)

jyo said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.
> ...


----------



## mosto (17/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## menoetes (17/6/15)

Woohoo, I love this lotto! I've got a feeling that this year is finally _my_ year.

...and now for my usual 3 entries!

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls

C'mon baby, Daddy needs to win this one!!


----------



## Judanero (17/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## mudd (17/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL 
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/6/15)

Can we add "Lotto" to the end of this thread, as easily confused with case swap threads?


----------



## n87 (18/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## droid (18/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5.
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9.
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16.
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls
[/quote]


----------



## QldKev (18/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Can we add "Lotto" to the end of this thread, as easily confused with case swap threads?


done


----------



## schoey (18/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## geoff_tewierik (18/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (19/6/15)

Spots filling up, bump for the weekend crew


----------



## VP Brewing (19/6/15)

Gonna enter again, double my chances.


geoff_tewierik said:


> 1. Topher
> 2. Topher
> 3. Topher
> 4.Judanero
> ...


----------



## keifer33 (19/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78.
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## Judanero (19/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48.
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78.
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## Blind Dog (20/6/15)

can some kind soul add me at 18, 48 and 78? Doesn't work from my iPad

And jusadero, if you've not tasted the old ale from the last one, leave it. Mine are tasting nice, but the sherry notes are building slowly so hold off


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (20/6/15)

Blind Dog said:


> can some kind soul add me at 18, 48 and 78? Doesn't work from my iPad


Added.

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22.
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45.
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (22/6/15)

Last week to get your numbers in.


----------



## menoetes (22/6/15)

**Bump**

Just over half full, that's a lot of beer up for grabs! Don't miss out guys...


----------



## seehuusen (22/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19.
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77.
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## seehuusen (22/6/15)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Judanero (23/6/15)

Blind Dog said:


> can some kind soul add me at 18, 48 and 78? Doesn't work from my iPad
> 
> And jusadero, if you've not tasted the old ale from the last one, leave it. Mine are tasting nice, but the sherry notes are building slowly so hold off


Still got it mate, waiting patiently in the brewery fridge


----------



## QldKev (24/6/15)

looks like the number that is going to win is still up for grabs


----------



## madpierre06 (24/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19. Mad_Pierre06
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Mad_Pierre06
63.
64. n87
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74.
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77. Mad_Pierre06
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## madpierre06 (24/6/15)

QldKev said:


> looks like the number that is going to win is still up for grabs


 Not any more


----------



## slcmorro (24/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19. Mad_Pierre06
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30.
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Mad_Pierre06
63.
64. n87
65. slcmorro
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74. slcmorro
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77. Mad_Pierre06
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## Bridges (24/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19. Mad_Pierre06
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30. Bridges
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62. Mad_Pierre06
63.
64. n87
65. slcmorro
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74. slcmorro
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77. Mad_Pierre06
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## michaeld16 (26/6/15)

Not much time left


----------



## barls (26/6/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Not any more


thought i had that one


----------



## yum beer (28/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19. Mad_Pierre06
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30. Bridges
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36.
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58. yum beer
59.
60.
61.
62. Mad_Pierre06
63.
64. n87
65. slcmorro
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74. slcmorro
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77. Mad_Pierre06
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## droid (28/6/15)

1. Topher
2. Topher
3. Topher
4.Judanero
5. schoey
6. Luggy
7. michaeld16
8. michaeld16
9. schoey
10. Grainer
11. DJ_L3THAL
12. Wee Jimmy
13. Paulyman
14. Grainer
15. Robv
16. schoey
17. Beersuit
18. Blind Dog
19. Mad_Pierre06
20. mosto
21. Beersuit
22. Masters
23. Grott
24.
25.Judanero
26. keifer33
27. Mudd
28.
29. Paulyman
30. Bridges
31.
32. Robv
33. keifer33
34. DJ_L3THAL
35.
36. droid
37. droid
38.
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. Menoetes
42. Menoetes
43. Menoetes
44. booker_h
45. Seehuusen
46. n87
47.
48. Blind Dog
49. VP Brewing
50.
51.
52. droid
53. droid
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Paulyman
57.
58. yum beer
59.
60.
61.
62. Mad_Pierre06
63.
64. n87
65. slcmorro
66.
67.
68.
69. Kumamoto_Ken
70.
71.
72. jyo
73.
74. slcmorro
75. geoff_tewierik
76.
77. Mad_Pierre06
78. Blind Dog
79.VP Brewing
80. barls


----------



## menoetes (28/6/15)

Only 10 more hours to get your entries in people! Only about 20 Numbers left too...

Come on Baby, this year is my year... I can feel it!  I gotta win one of these beer lottos eventually.


----------



## menoetes (28/6/15)

Last chance to join the Lotto! Entries close in 75 minutes....


----------



## skb (29/6/15)

Damn it I just noticed this thread !!!


----------



## seehuusen (29/6/15)

haha Meno, you're a crack up  good of ya to promote this so much, seeing I've got the winning numbers 

Numbers should be on the site tomorrow morning if I'm not mistaken??


----------



## menoetes (29/6/15)

Yep, they get posted tomorrow - tho I think you might find that you're mistaken about the 'winning numbers'.... h34r:


----------



## VP Brewing (30/6/15)

I think this is the draw, but how do we tell which numbers were drawn first?


----------



## seehuusen (30/6/15)

Meno, we both have a number on that list  now to see who got the first 3 numbers  
Come on Kev, we're all waiting with anticipation :lol:


----------



## mosto (30/6/15)

These are by no means official results, so wait for confirmation, but I get the results as follows:

Ball 1: 25 - Judanero (again!!!)
Ball 2: 63 - not taken
Ball 3: 1 - Topher
Ball 4: 47 - not taken
Ball 5: 55 - Seehuusen

As I say, await official confirmation, but this is how I see it.

Cheers,


----------



## menoetes (30/6/15)

Urgh, how do we find them in order? I might be coming to jealously mug your mailman Seehussen...


----------



## mosto (30/6/15)

menoetes said:


> Urgh...how do we find them in order?


When you have the results screen up, click the download button and you get an excel spreadsheet showing order in which they were drawn.


----------



## QldKev (30/6/15)

To get the drawn order you need to use the download results option. It exports a spreadsheet.

Draw Number Ball 1 Ball 2 Ball 3 Ball 4 Ball 5 Ball 6 Ball 7 Ball 8 Ball 9 Ball 10 Ball 11 Ball 12 Ball 13 Ball 14 Ball 15 Ball 16 Ball 17 Ball 18 Ball 19 Ball 20 Bonus Heads or Tails 1
25 63 1 47 55 42 26 78 8 15 51 64 33 49 80 72 76 60 11 18 REG TAILS WON


25.Judanero
63. N/A
1. Topher
47. N/A
55. Seehuusen

First Place - 25.Judanero
Will get all bottles 1-34, so 32 bottles

Second Place - 1. Topher
Will get bottles 35-53, so 13 bottles

Third Place - 55. Seehuusen
Will get bottles 54-80, so 13 bottles

Congrats to our winners!
Thank you to all that have entered.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/6/15)

seehuusen said:


> Meno, we both have a number on that list  now to see who got the first 3 numbers
> Come on Kev, we're all waiting with anticipation :lol:


Well done mate, I have two bottles for ya, thewy'll bwe there saturday. Are ya gonna be there spot on 2pm, as I'll be stopping there 20 minutes or so to have a quick beer before I head off to get ready for work. So that'll be 3 coffeeIS's for ya.


----------



## Grott (30/6/15)

PM sent to Junanero for postage details and congrats. to winners you........... 
Cheers


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/6/15)

Congratulations to the winners!

Looks like I'm down to send beers to Topher and Seehuusen which seems fitting as I received beers from them in the most recent Xmas lotto.


----------



## menoetes (30/6/15)

Goddammit! Why do I always do this?! Stupid, stupid, stupid.... 

...I mean Congrats to the winners 

Send us your address Topher and I'll get three of my best away to you ASAP, you lucky sod.


----------



## seehuusen (30/6/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Well done mate, I have two bottles for ya, thewy'll bwe there saturday. Are ya gonna be there spot on 2pm, as I'll be stopping there 20 minutes or so to have a quick beer before I head off to get ready for work. So that'll be 3 coffeeIS's for ya.


Hey mate,

Yep, I will be aiming to be there around then 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## droid (30/6/15)

Congrats to all!

Bastids!!!

Pm sent Topher you have 4 coming your way from me


----------



## Judanero (30/6/15)

Congrats Topher and Seehuuson! You're in for a treat, had some really nice beers last time around and unbelievable news to greet me after work.

Big thanks again to QLDKev for running it, top effort!

Will pm people shortly..


Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Blind Dog (1/7/15)

and realisation dawsn - why did I pick 3 numbers each in a different part of the draw? Doh!

Congrats to Topher and Seehuusen

Congrats also to Judanero, although I have an inkling that he either rigs the Keno draw or is just a very lucky bar steward.


----------



## Grott (1/7/15)

Judanero, your 2013 milk stout is in the post , hope you enjoy but only honest feedback to be accepted.
Cheers


----------



## Topher (1/7/15)

I'm stoked. Free beer! 

Thanks to Kev for running this thing. 

I'll give feedback on on all the beers. 

I'll shoot through the address tonight for those who haven't already got through to me.


----------



## Judanero (1/7/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Congrats also to Judanero, although I have an inkling that he either rigs the Keno draw or is just a very lucky bar steward.


I eat bacon every Sunday as an offering to the Keno gods. h34r:


----------



## Judanero (7/7/15)

*Hop Thief Clone* (4.6% abv) _Wee Jimmy_




Crystal clear amber coloured pale ale. Pours a nice head of dense bubbles, nice fruity/floral aroma- beautiful hoppy aroma.

Medium body, spot on carbonation, hops dominant (slightly piney/ rosiny aftertaste) but malt is still present, more hoppy than a JSHT without doing a side by side but it's awesome.

Delicious APA that I think would be even better in another month once the hops mellow a bit, they're not overpowering by any means though.


----------



## Judanero (7/7/15)

*Milk Stout * (5.9% abv) _Grott_





Jet black Stout that pours a tan head with medium sized bubbles.

Sweet malty aroma with hints of roast barley and something else... maybe molasses? (It was doing my head in to identify what it was, I even brought the missus in for her opinion because she has a much ether nose than I. Her insight: "It smells like beer.")

Medium body, slightly over carbonated mouthfeel, good head retention, sweet aftertaste, very nice stout.


----------



## seehuusen (8/7/15)

Tried MadPierre06's Bohemian Pilsner
_(the coffee imperial stout is going to be left to age for a few months)_

Thanks Allan 

Taste notes:
I got floral hops and slight malt on the nose of this golden coloured pilsner.
It had a creamy long lasting head. I'm not sure if it was my transportation methods, but it was slightly hazy, as per the picture.
The flavour was again floral with a hint of spice from the hops, they did out-shine the malt a little.
Did you do mash steps? Adjust your water profile? Those two generally contribute to a more distinct malt profile.

Great beer mate, a bit more clarity and perhaps slightly less carbonation and you'd be onto a winner in my books. TOP JOB 


I also received Geoff Teweirik's cider, which I'm yet to try. It's chilling in the fridge at the moment.


----------



## Wee Jimmy (8/7/15)

Judanero said:


> *Hop Thief Clone* (4.6% abv) _Wee Jimmy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it, I tell you what as you weren't home I nearly drank it and left an empty on the doorstep so you could blame the neighbors.......
Wee Jimmy


----------



## Judanero (8/7/15)

Really nice beer mate... would love it if you could PM me the recipe or post it, great APA that I'd happily have on tap!


----------



## madpierre06 (9/7/15)

seehuusen said:


> Tried MadPierre06's Bohemian Pilsner
> _(the coffee imperial stout is going to be left to age for a few months)_
> 
> Thanks Allan
> ...


Cheers Martin, I'd love to take the credit but modesty forbids me  All I did was throw in a packet of yeast to one of Ross's fresh wort kits and let brewing technology do the rest. It is a lovely little drop, eh. And a nice warm kick to it as well. I didn't have any full AG brews on hand which I would have been happy sending to anyone other than the stout which you've got.


----------



## marksy (12/7/15)

Damit I missed this again.


----------



## Judanero (14/7/15)

Saison (5.5% abv) _ Bridges_




Straw coloured, slightly hazy appearance, pours a nice thick head of medium to large bubbles.

Spicey aroma with a hint of cloves, also get kind of faint citrusy aroma as well, dry and almost peppery flavour, really nice saison.


----------



## Grainer (14/7/15)

sorry forgot.. will organise it ASAP


----------



## Judanero (14/7/15)

*Coffee-Infused Porter *_Mudd_




Ruby highlights when held up to light, pours minimal to no head, malty aroma of coffee and roasted barley.

Roast/coffee flavour dominates, slight burnt aftertaste but not unpleasant, was great to enjoy on a bloody cold night and had just polished off a baked dinner.


----------



## Judanero (14/7/15)

*Oatmeal Stout *_Michael16_




Pours a nice thick tan coloured head of reasonably medium to large bubbles, ruby highlights around the edges when held up to the light otherwise jet black.

Roast aroma there but not overly strong, spot on carbonation for style, roasty/sharp aftertaste, silky mouthfeel that helps round out what is a nice full bodied stout.


----------



## Judanero (14/7/15)

*Oktoberfest *_Schoey_








Let me start off by saying- man is this a good beer!

Beautiful copper/reddish colour, crystal clear- the pic doesn't do it justice.. it is bright and crystal clear, nice dense head of small-tight bubbles.

Faint malty aroma, medium body, creamy/silky mouthfeel, all in all nice malty goodness! Would love the recipe.


----------



## seehuusen (14/7/15)

Cider by geoff_tewierik 

I'm not extremely well traversed when it comes to Ciders, but let me just say this, after having a great example like this one, I could certainly be convinced to make a few batches myself!
This cider, with a reported final gravity of less than water (0.998), it was actually not as dry as I had initially imagined. There was a great fresh tart apple flavour in it, which made my mouth water and long for more - every time I put the glass down!

Top job mate, and thanks for the drink


----------



## Grott (15/7/15)

sounds great, do you want to post the recipe "Cider by geoff_tewierik"? 
Cheers


----------



## Judanero (26/7/15)

*Munich Dunkel *_Schoey_




Deep copper/ brown colour with an off white head of tight bubbles.

Nice malty aroma of figs & toffee, carbonation gives creamy mouthfeel, med-full bodied (may be carbonation aiding body), malty-toasty-slightly sweet after taste as well as a very mild alcohol warming.


----------



## Judanero (27/7/15)

*Wee-Heavy *_MichaelD16_




Very dark brown with ruby highlights, tight head.

Raison/ dark fruit aroma, full bodied, sweet-dark fruit like flavour, very malty, sweet aftertaste, did this end with a high final gravity? Doesn't fit with other wee heavy examples I've had, I am by no means an expert on the style- just going on previous experience.


----------



## Judanero (27/7/15)

*Robust Porter *_Schoey_




Light doesn't pass through this porter, off white head with large bubbles.

Malty aroma, roasty/maly flavour, medium bodied, good carbonation for style, smooth porter.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/7/15)

grott said:


> sounds great, do you want to post the recipe "Cider by geoff_tewierik"?
> Cheers


Simply 5L of Apple Juice (thought it was 10L when I bought it - my bad) from Stanthorpe that I picked up on my way back from a MTB race in Armidale. Added some Wyeast 4766 and let it ferment at 18 degrees C.

Second one is in bottles at the moment and is not as dry SG of 1.050, FG of 1.000 (had a bottle on Saturday night), was made with 14L of Nudie Apple Juice dumped onto the yeast cake from cider #1.

Glad you enjoyed Cider #1 seehusen. I've got 2 bottles left for state/national champs later this year.


----------



## michaeld16 (28/7/15)

Judanero said:


> *Wee-Heavy *_MichaelD16_
> 
> IMG_5487.jpg
> 
> ...


Can't find my notes at the moment I think I sent a sheet with the bottles with the details but from memory the finishing Gravity was 1016 or 1018 high mash temp and bugger all Ibu still within the style guidelines I was aiming for something on the sweeter side something along the lines of a traquir house ale which from memory had a bit of sweetness to it, at least that's how I remembered it been a few yrs since trying it in scotland


----------



## Judanero (12/8/15)

*American IPA *6.4% _Dj Lethal_




Amber, slight haze, small head of dense bubbles.

Fruity/floral hop aroma that is present but subdued (what hop is it?), good carbonation, medium body,
unique flavour profile, malt present but is hop forward... Different IPA but thoroughly enjoyable, not in your face hoppy or bitter.

I would lean towards it being more of an American Amber than IPA but would love the recipe, it's a good beer.


----------



## Judanero (12/8/15)

Rogers Clone (English Mild 3.7% abv) _Dj Lethal_




Deep copper colour, small tight head.

Aroma of plasticine? Tastes of blackcurrant, slightly watery, thin body.


----------



## Judanero (12/8/15)

Munich Dunkel (24.5 IBU) _Keiffer 33_





Cloudy dark brown, small head.

Med/full bodied, rich malty aroma, lovely malty flavour, great carbonation, slight alcohol warmth, lovely beer.


----------



## Judanero (12/8/15)

*Session APA *_Keifer 33_




Dark straw coloured, medium bubbles on head, nice clarity.

Great carbonation, nice fruity aroma- getting passionfruit hints, medium body, hops dominant, refreshing APA, beautiful session beer.. would love the recipe!


----------



## Judanero (12/8/15)

*White IPA *_Grainer_




Copper coloured, pours large head of large bubbles, nice and clear.

Great floral aroma, perfect bitterness- was there sulphate water adjustment? Carbonation accentuates dryness nicely, hint of malty sweetness.

Would love the recipe, really enjoyed this beer!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/8/15)

Judanero said:


> *American IPA *6.4% _Dj Lethal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, glad you liked it! Interesting about the Amber Ale comment, have not had anyone mention it could be out of style yet. I guess that's why it's great to field from a larger pool of reviewers!! There is, erm, a few hops in that one haha.

Recipe? No probs!

American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.900
Total Hops (g): 176.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.99 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.3
Bitterness (IBU): 49.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
6.200 kg Pale Ale Malt (52.1%)
3.700 kg Pilsner (31.09%)
1.500 kg Munich I (12.61%)
0.500 kg Caramunich I (4.2%)
Hop Bill
----------------
14.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
14.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
14.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
14.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale





Judanero said:


> Rogers Clone (English Mild 3.7% abv) _Dj Lethal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate does not sound enjoyable at all. This one was filled from my growler filler, bottle purged with CO2 prior but thinking perhaps it did not travel well or like warming up from keg temps during transit?? It's quite enjoyable on tap and I find it pretty close to the mark when doing a side by side with Little Creatures Rogers.


----------



## Judanero (4/9/15)

*Lambic *(2 years old) _Beersuit_




Golden colour, the most minimal of head, smells of red wine barrel, medium body, tart, plum-like flavour comes through.

I think the subtleties of this beer was probably lost on me, as a personal preference I do not really like sour beers so I'm probably the worst person to review them.


----------



## Judanero (4/9/15)

*Trappist single *(Gladfields single malt) _Beersuit_




Slightly hazy, golden/straw colour, subdued phenolics with subtle clove-like aroma.

Spot on carbonation, damn good Belgian!


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Case swap lager *_ Masters Brewery_




Golden straw colour, medium sized bubbles, slight haze.

Slight floral aroma, also detect a faint honey like aroma also, good carbonation.

Refreshing and crisp lager.


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Chemicade American IPA *_Mosto_

(Apologies for picture quality, this was not as dark as it looks)




Deep copper colour, large bubbles.

Nice floral aroma, perfect bitterness to my taste, full bodied, dry finish.

Superb IPA- Would love the recipe!


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Dark American Wheat *_RobV_

It was a crystal clear chocolate brown colour but I stuffed up on my second pour and a bit of yeast went in and clouded it up a bit..




Large bubbles, piney hop aroma.

Great balance of malt and hops though it is hop forward.

Cracking recipe (that I would love!!) was this the same as the last dark American wheat you gave me?

Another great beer Rob!


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Red Ale *_Grainer_




Deep copper colour, pours a nice dense head.

Woody/ hint of earthy aroma, malty-slight aniseed flavour, good carbonation


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Imperial Coffee Stout *_MadPierre (?) The wife put in fridge while I was away for work_





Jet black colour- no light escaped this one, tan coloured small head that remains.

Can smell the coffee/ roast aroma.

Smooth coffee/ roasted blend of flavour... not acrid at all- just the right amount of bitterness to tie it all together.

Great Coffee Stout- would love the recipe!


----------



## Judanero (3/10/15)

*Coffee Stout *_Masters Brewery_





Jet black, tan head, dense bubbles.

Sweet malty aroma with a hint of coffee, maintains that small head the entire time.

Smooth Coffee stout where the flavours combined very well between malty and coffee.

Bitterness is very mellow but there is a slight bite to it.. well done it's a great beer and would love the recipe!


----------



## mosto (3/10/15)

Judanero said:


> *Chemicade American IPA *_Mosto_
> 
> (Apologies for picture quality, this was not as dark as it looks)
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, great feedback. This was actually the first IPA (and only at this stage) I've brewed. I put the recipe together myself. I was pretty happy with how it came out so glad you liked it as well. Recipe is on the laptop I don't use much anymore. There's a few recipes on there I want to grab and put in my new database so I'll get and post it on here.


----------



## mwd (7/10/15)

wrong thread


----------

